# Opinions.....13' 6-10 or the HH 13' 8-12



## matrix

Tommy or anyone else.......... I'm looking to pull the trigger on a new Drum stick, I've never thrown the CPS rods but with all the great things I've heard about them I'm seriously looking at either the 13' 6-10 or the HH 13' 8-12.

What are some opinions or thoughts on which to go with?


----------



## Tommy

Matrix,

Both will handle 8nbait just fine.

The 6-10 has a faster action than the more moderate action of the 8-12. The 8-12 has 15-20% more power in the midsection and tip which causes it to bend a little deeper into the midsection/butt. Think "J" bend on the 6-10 and more "C" bend on the 8-12.

If your preference is a faster action rod and you don't prefer throwing over 10nbait then go with the 6-10. If you like a more parabolic rod that will handle a little more payload then the 8-12 would work best for you.

Both will send a payload WAY out there and are surprisingly easy to cast. 

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## matrix

Tommy,

Thank You, that's what I was looking for, I was on the fence about the 8-12 but there just aren't many occasions where I go over 10. I believe I'll wind up with the 6-10....I'm headed down to Buxton tomorrow and will probably be picking one up while I'm there.

Thanks for the feed back Tommy


----------



## Furball

I have another angle on this issue that I would like to explore. I have a CCP 6-10 that I like a lot and I am getting very good distance with but I noticed last week on my annual OBX fishing trip that the rod is biting back a bit on my aging joints and I found myself wishing that I had something still powerful but a little slower-actioned. I test casted a 12'8" and loved it (thanks Bronzeback) but I still want something that can really powercast 8+ ounces and bait. 

I used to practice power casting a lot so I am familiar on how to do it, and I can still generate good power. I just need something a little easier on the joints. Would the 8-12 fit the bill?


----------



## Tommy

Tom,

The 8-12 is a surprisingly easy heaver to throw. The action is more moderate than the 6-10 and responds very well to an "in slow - out fast" casting style.

Best bet would be to try one before buying. When will you be back on the beach?

Tommy


----------



## Furball

One of the things that I noticed this trip is that I am starting slower but really hitting it harder at the end and so I am feeling the butt on the CCP 6-10 lock up and it is causing a little tenderness in the joints, mainly my right elbow and a little in my right shoulder. My legs and core are much stronger this year from some weightlifting (squats and the like) and a lot of power yoga and that has impacted my casting style. I was getting good to great distance with the 6-10. Most of the time, I was casting 6-7 ounces plus bait. 

Sadly, I probably won't make it to Hatteras again before January. Maybe I should head to Wilmington for a casting lesson.


----------



## Tommy

Come on down...


----------



## Frogfish

i have two 8-12s as my primary drum rods and I love them. They sling 8nbait and can handle 10nbait and even 12nbait.


----------

